# Need Help w/ Algae



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been having problems with algae in my planted tank. No idea what type it is, so im attaching a pic. I've only been dosing Flourish Excel maybe twice a week and do weekly 1/3 water changes. Lights are only turned on 8 to 10hrs daily.

Any advise to eradicate this problem will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll just chime in and say it looks like blue/green algae so you can do some research :0 I don't know too much except that it is actually a bacteria.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

That (on the gravel) looks to me like cyanobacteria. If you consult - this site - there will be some answers


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A quick search will yield a wealth of information on this forum regarding this matter.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...n-green-blue-algae-cyanobacteria-bloom-34110/

Reference:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/intr...rs-please-read-forum-rules-quick-links-24774/


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, for that really quick reply. The thread you (jobber) posted was very detailed and informative. 

Starting tomorrow, I will have to do MORE FREQUENT water changes and Flourish Excel dosing thereafter! I hope to be back with a positive update after a week or so.

Thanks again!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's a simple fix. 
Just make sure more water flow, frequent smaller water changes, hold back on overfeeding.

Look forward to the update and what you've done to get it right


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I had much less BGA than you so it seemed that improving the water condition of my tank reduced the 'algae.' You can try the same method, but if you don't see it reduced effectively you'll have to consider using blackouts and antibiotics.

Also, manually remove the slime the best you can. I had to use a spoon to shovel out the sand the slime was sitting on.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have never tried this but I always wonder if you can add 'waste control' to combat this? Can the bacteria that are supposed to decompose sludge and such on your substrate decompose this?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You have Cynobacteria. Its common. As others have mentioned its usually caused from poor water quality. IMO easiest way to get rid of it is by treating the tank with E.M. Erythromycin. I have dosed many tanks with E.M. Erythromycin. It works. It doesnt kill off all you beneficial bacteria like people say it does. Ive seen no side effects on the fish or shrimp. The last tank I dosed for Cyno it was all gone in 2 days although treatment is continued for the next 4 days. Its in your water column so rubbing it off the rocks and turning out the lights doesnt always work. Most of the time it will return.

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals E.M. Erythromycin Fish Medication (10 Pack)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2 things for you to consider:

1. - Rather than using expensive Excel dosing to get rid of it, plain store-bought (much cheaper) hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) does the job very well. Lower your water level, turn off your filter and leave it off until about a half hour after you finish dosing. Dose all of the affected areas, at close range, using a test kit pipette or a plastic syringe, using full-strength hydrogen peroxide.

You should immediately see the blue green algae get covered with bubbles, and the bubbles will gradually begin floating up into the water column - a sign that it's working well. Refill your tank & re-start your filter about a 1/2 hour later. 

The algae should have disappeared by the following morning. If it's not all gone the next day, repeat this procedure once again. 
Keep the fish away from your dosing while you're doing it, although the H2O2 is relatively harmless to the fish - unless you squirt it right at them.

2. Blue-green algae usually develops on the substrate surface and low areas of the tank that don't get much oxygen - i.e. dead spots in the tank. This is one of the main reasons it develops - lack of good circulation throughout the tank.

To keep it from coming back, maintain fairly large wcs weekly, don't overfeed, do a good cleaning job gathering up waste/decomposing plant matter, etc., and give your tank some good circulation - a small Hydor Koralia circulation pump, properly angled, will do an excellent job. You could also consider increasing your filter size/water flow strength, use a spray bar, powerhead, whatever suits you.
This will do the job - try it.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Must be the decomposing plants, uneaten food and fish waste that get trapped in the flora (and not carried by the waterflow), coz I have an XP1 / spraybar in my 30gal tank.

All your inputs will be given serious consideration. Thanks!


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

you can always try snails, plecos or Algae Killer from your LFS


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Rossco said:


> you can always try snails, plecos or Algae Killer from your LFS


Its not Algea its Bacteria. Plecos wont touch it neither will snails. Algea killer I assume is for algea not Bacteria aswell. Cyno Bacteria can be a pain to get rid of because most people treat it like Algea.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Algae IS bacteria. Its a single-celled plant that can grow in colonies


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

You definitely have cyanobacteria (so-called blue-green algae) and the treatment I outlined using hydrogen peroxide will definitely and surely clean it up well, quickly, and at little cost, or disruption to your tank.
I got rid of it in one of my tanks with this method - took 2 days (1 repeat dosing where I dosed some H2O2 right into/under the top layer of substrate in the affected areas, and it never came back). This treatment has been widely used in the U.K. for years.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

Rossco, bacteria is single celled organisms
algae, not so much

there are a few phytoplankton out there, maybe it's easiest to decide the difference on "does it consume O2 or not"
plants and algae consume CO2
greenwater (another bacteria), will compete with your fish for oxygen

we're not saying it's bacteria on a whimsical choice. have a look at the scientific classifications before you make such statements though.

there's a reason things get classified as they do, ... and many get given common terms based on surface appearances only.
but dealing with things by considering their more scientific classifications tends to give results that far more effective than thinking Blue-green algae is plant instead of a bacteria


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thank you Flear!!!!!! for summing that up. I really had no response to Rossco. I know things for what they are. Im not a scientific type of guy. I just read endlessly and have had a fish tanks for 25 years. Thanks for the support. I see you are new to the forum. Welcome!!!



Flear said:


> Rossco, bacteria is single celled organisms
> algae, not so much
> 
> there are a few phytoplankton out there, maybe it's easiest to decide the difference on "does it consume O2 or not"
> ...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Here are 2 more solutions for cynobacteria. I havnt tried them yet but a friend just picked up the second one. Its designed for cynobacteria. The only thing I am un sure of is it says for red cyno in reef tanks. It is meant for fresh water aswell as per the instructions. I assume it kills the green kind.

Aquarium Algae Control Supplies | ChemiClean Aquarium Treatment

Boyd Chemiclean Red Slime Cyano Bacteria Remover


----------

